# Wright Tackle rod builder



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey folks,

I got a custom rod built as a birthday present in the early 80s. It was made by the man that worked at/ran (owned?) Wright Tackle in Pensacola. 

Can anyone tell me the gentleman's name that built rods there? This would have been around 1981 or 1982.

Thanks!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Pat Cairo


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

That was my favorite shop. I wanted to buy the building but it sold quickly when it did come available. My dad would take me down there and we would all just hang out, they taught me how to tie flies and I still have 4 rods wrapped by pat. I thought there was a frank to... But it's been a while


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the response! Was Mr. Pat the owner? Does anyone know if he is still around?

I don't remember that much about the shop, but I do remember he had a bunch of the brown fiberglass fenwick blanks stacked up in a corner. He asked what sort of fishing we would mostly be doing and suggested the blank. Then he had me pick out the guides explaining the pros and cons of each one, and finally the color thread for the wrap. He told us when it would be ready and I remember it taking forever though it probably didn't take all that long. The main thing I do remember is that the total cost when we picked it up was $69. I thought that was a lot of money for a fishing rod!

But it was an old school local tackle shop for sure. The one I spent a lot of time in as a kid was Bell Tackle in the St. Andrews area of Panama City. Most of my lawnmowing income went to Bell Tackle for mirrolures. I still have some of them.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Wright tackle shop*

Pat didn't own it but was the back bone to the place. Knew more about local fishing than just about anyone. Can't remember the owners name but like post before I used to just go hang out. Pat taught me to tie a Bimini twist,


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wright Street tackle shop was favorite of mine also. Pat was the man to go to for info, tackle, rod building and just about anything to do with fishing. It's been a very long time since they closed the doors. Sure do miss that place. You can't find tackle shops like that anymore. Although I will say I do think the guys at broxsons tackle in Navarre are very helpful and friendly. That's now my go to tackle shop. As far as tackle repairs they don't get any better than pompana Joe.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

pats dad cokie owned the shop when i was a kid, and pat was there most all the time. his dad mentored me and a lot of others. i have so much respect for both pat and especially his dad. they both meant so much to me. last i saw pat, his dad was in sacred heart hospital back in the mid eighties. the shop sold, and pat worked there a while. i do not know what ever came of pat, but would love to know. Pat, if you're out there, please post to this website. i personally would love to hear from you. oh, and willie mckoy hold on to that rod. its worth more than money.


----------

